# The Wedding Test... To Funny!!!



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

This is to funny! i thought this was gonna be one of those "if you love your spouse forward this to 10 million people in 10 seconds or they will die from the plague" emails:

My girlfriend and I had been dating for over a year when we decided to get married. My parents helped us in every way, and my friends encouraged me. 
My girlfriend? She was a dream! There was only one thing bothering me. That one thing was her younger sister.

My prospective sister-in-law was twenty years of age, wore tight miniskirts, and low cut blouses. She would regularly bend down when near me, and I got many a pleasant view of her underwear. It had to be deliberate. She never did it when she was near anyone else.

One day little sister calls and asked me to come over to check the wedding invitations. She was alone when I arrived.

She whispered to me that soon I was to be married, and she had feelings and desires for me that she could not overcome and did not really want to overcome. She told me that she wanted to make love to me just once before I got married and committed my life to her sister.


I was in total shock and could not say a word. She said, "I'm going upstairs to my bedroom, and if you want to go ahead with it just come up and get me." I was stunned. I was frozen in shock as I watched her go up the stairs. When she reached the top, she pulled down her panties and threw them down the stairs at me.

I stood there for a moment, then turned and went straight to the front door. I opened the door and stepped out of the house and walked straight toward my car.

My future father-in-law was standing outside. With tears in his eyes he hugged me and said, "We are very happy that you have passed our little test. We could not ask for a better man for our daughter. Welcome to the family!"

The moral of this story is:
Always keep your condoms in your car!!!!!!!


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

My day has not been going very well. In fact this entire week has pretty much sucked, but that really made me laugh! Thanks!

Ryan :lol:


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

:lol: lol...


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

int: Nice. Next rounds on me


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

As someone getting married.... NICE!


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

Hilarious :rofl:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

LKat20

Will you and your day time Dispatch partner be taking this test before your big day ??? :lol:


----------



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

907,

I heard you already gave him the test...he couldn't resist your panty toss. I hope he drove you home on the range. :rofl:


----------

